# white sauce



## lovetosmoke (Feb 16, 2007)

Has anyone tried any of the white barbecue sauce.  I am looking for a recipe to try it.  I was told it is made with mayo.


----------



## oillogger (Feb 16, 2007)

Big Bob Gibsonâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s White Sauce

1/2 cup mayonnaise 
1/4 cup vinegar 
1/2 teaspoon prepared horseradish 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon black pepper 
1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
1 tablespoon sugar 
1/2 teaspoon lemon juice 
2 tablespoons apple cider

Combine all ingredients in bowl and mix well.

This is great as a dipping sauce for chicken.  Some people also use it with pork and beef.  When using as marinate sauce for chicken, marinate for at least 24 hours.


----------



## lovetosmoke (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe, I am sure I will enjoy it.  Looks good


----------



## devolutionist (Jun 29, 2007)

Perfect - Thanks for posting that!  Amazing how hard it is to find a good Alabama white sauce recipe.

Know what white BBQ sauce goes EXCELLENT with too?  Hush puppies...  I make some when I fry and put it on the table with the hush puppies and they go *really* fast!


----------



## t-bone tim (Jun 29, 2007)

Okay , I'll bite ...what is a hush puppy ???


----------



## devolutionist (Jun 29, 2007)

Basically little deep fried bits of corn meal bread that you eat with, oh, anything else fried 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






They usually have bits of onion, bell pepper, etc mixed in with the batter, which is thick and spooned into the hot oil.

Oooh! Check it out!  Wikipedia actually has an entry for hush puppies and even a pic to boot!

Frying stuff probably doesn't come up too much around here...  I've got more fryers than smokers and grills combined though


----------



## t-bone tim (Jun 29, 2007)

Cool thanks for the reply....I'll have to try these out !! I love deep fryin


----------



## irontide (Jun 29, 2007)

The recipe I use is similar to oillogger's recipe. This one is tweaked to take a little of the vinegar taste out. 


White Sauce

1 cup of Mayonnaise 
1/4 cup white vinegar 
1 Tbs lemon juice 
1 Tbs ground black pepper 
1 tsp sugar 
1 tsp prepared horseradish 
1 tsp salt.


----------



## oillogger (Jun 29, 2007)

And big War Eagle to you IronTide......LOL!


----------



## irontide (Jun 29, 2007)

That hurts Oillogger.  I am lucky that living in Oklahoma I don't have to hear that very often.  I saw your location and expected a Geaux Tigers.


----------



## shellbellc (Jun 29, 2007)

Everyone south of Mason Dixon cringed on reading that one!! You have to try these, they're awesome...I like running them through butter or dare I say with some maple syrup on them.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 29, 2007)

here's the chitterling's recipe only try adding diced deseeded jalapenos too.  http://chitterlings.com/hush-puppies.html


----------



## az_redneck (Jul 3, 2007)

Ok..Let's talk about this "White Sauce"..

I was curious and just made up a batch. It's very vinegary.. I'm not a big vinegar fan.. How is this stuff used? Did someone say dipping sauce or marinade? 

Any other application for this sauce other than paint remover?


----------



## oillogger (Jul 3, 2007)

Yup...Auburn grad here.  EE degree.


----------



## oillogger (Jul 3, 2007)

Az_Redneck,

I find you aquire a taste for it as a dipping sauce.  I suggest trying Iron Tide's version first as a dipping sauce since his version has less vinegar.  My wife loves it when I marinade poultry in white sauce.  You may want to try this first and be sure to marinade for at least 24 hours.  The marinated chicken will not turn out too vinegary.


----------



## cheech (Jul 3, 2007)

If you do not like vinegar not sure you will ever like this sauce. I love vinegar and my first bite was "I do not care for this", then two seconds later I could not get enough of it.


----------

